# Company maps and directors



## springhill (5 July 2012)

Hi all,
I am looking for 2 things.

* A definitive website/program download you can use to view a companies tenements and those surrounding it.

* A website that has comprehensive information and history on company directors.

Google searching isn't turning up anything of great value, I'm probably using the wrong terminology.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pixel (5 July 2012)

springhill said:


> I am looking for [...]
> 
> * A definitive website/program download you can use to view a companies tenements and those surrounding it.




For WA, I use the wall maps issued annually by the WA Government Department of Mines and Petroleum. 
They're headed "Major Resource Projects" and show me everything I need to know about locations. One of them is decorating the wall of my trading office. You may ask the Department whether they have it online as well.
You may have to get in touch with the equivalent departments of other States to find out whether they offer a similar (free) service.


----------



## skc (5 July 2012)

springhill said:


> Hi all,
> I am looking for 2 things.
> 
> * A definitive website/program download you can use to view a companies tenements and those surrounding it.
> ...




Sounds like a business idea if you ask me...


----------



## prawn_86 (5 July 2012)

skc said:


> Sounds like a business idea if you ask me...




I rekon i could get the co directors website off the ground within a couple months solid work


----------



## springhill (5 July 2012)

skc said:


> Sounds like a business idea if you ask me...




Patent pending!


----------



## springhill (5 July 2012)

pixel said:


> For WA, I use the wall maps issued annually by the WA Government Department of Mines and Petroleum.
> They're headed "Major Resource Projects" and show me everything I need to know about locations. One of them is decorating the wall of my trading office. You may ask the Department whether they have it online as well.
> You may have to get in touch with the equivalent departments of other States to find out whether they offer a similar (free) service.




Thanks pixel, is there something you use for overseas tenements?


----------



## pixel (5 July 2012)

springhill said:


> Thanks pixel, is there something you use for overseas tenements?




Not trading many of those; if I'm interested, I keep a PDF copy of relevant announcements in a separate folder.


----------



## skc (5 July 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> I rekon i could get the co directors website off the ground within a couple months solid work




I reckon you should do it. You will have to employ someone cheap to make back entries to all the director movements however.

There'd probably be 2000 listed companies with 6 directors each and say 1 change per year.

That's only 50k odd entries.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 July 2012)

Get it running and sell it to Hotcopper for $$$$, before the mining boom ends.  You don't want to be holding that when the music stops.


----------



## pixel (5 July 2012)

skc said:


> I reckon you should do it. You will have to employ someone cheap to make back entries to all the director movements however.
> 
> There'd probably be 2000 listed companies with 6 directors each and say 1 change per year.
> 
> That's only 50k odd entries.




That can be quite easily automated: set a generic alert for ASX announcements of 'appendix 3' X, Y, Z.
Then scan the page for the director's name (3Z = resigned director, 3X = new, 3Y = changed holding)
From those, you can even (automatically) find out when a director has bought or disposed of interest.


----------



## prawn_86 (5 July 2012)

skc said:


> I reckon you should do it. You will have to employ someone cheap to make back entries to all the director movements however.
> 
> There'd probably be 2000 listed companies with 6 directors each and say 1 change per year.
> 
> That's only 50k odd entries.




Will look into it. I have a lot on my plate at the moment, but yeh you are right it would be a hell of a lot of data entry.

Getting the current list of directors added into the system would be easy and could launch with that and then slowly back date them all.

Need to do a budget up for it and get some quotes


----------



## skc (5 July 2012)

pixel said:


> That can be quite easily automated: set a generic alert for ASX announcements of 'appendix 3' X, Y, Z.
> Then scan the page for the director's name (3Z = resigned director, 3X = new, 3Y = changed holding)
> From those, you can even (automatically) find out when a director has bought or disposed of interest.




There's already a company that produces these price charts marked with Director buying / selling... Can't remember what they are called at the moment.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 July 2012)

skc said:


> There's already a company that produces these price charts marked with Director buying / selling... Can't remember what they are called at the moment.




Neilsen Smart Money indicators.


----------



## skc (5 July 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Neilsen Smart Money indicators.




Acutally this is what I am thinking of. To do so they must have the directorship details already...

http://www.theinsidetrader.com.au/


----------

